# Paladin Black Cherry



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

I was caught with no tobacco a couple weeks ago and for some unknown reason I bought a pouch of Paladin Black Cherry.

After wiping the dust off the pouch (first bad sign), I opened it and foolishly pushed my nose somewhere it did not belong. My senses were assaulted by the smell of the worst possible cough syrup you can think of. Oh, and there was no hint of tobacco anywhere in the smell.

Not being one to let a foul odor stop me, I loaded up my trusty cob and set fire to this weed from the dark side. I did not taste much of anything. I am not sure if this was because of the lack of any tobacco weed or the fact that my tongue had just been scalded into a quivering mass.

I tried in vain to find something good about this stuff, but I am at a complete loss. All I can say it this......

SAVE YOURSELVES!!!! SAVE THE CHILDREN!!!! DO NOT TRY THIS TOBACCO!!!

You have been warned.........


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Good review, but you failed to answer the crucial question...Can it turn undead?

(sorry, lame D&D joke.)


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

A spot on review. 

One of the first tobaccos i ever smoked. A rattlesnake diped in cough syrup. Ouch!! then YUK!!!u


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

...quivering mass.....


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

So what yer sayin is "don't even put it in yer compost pile"....p


----------

